# Favorite Android Apps?



## Carol (May 17, 2011)

We have a few Android users on the board.   Just curious...what are your fave apps?

Mine are...

Lightning Bug 
Sleep clock and ingenious background noise machine.  Base app is free, subsequent plugins are 0.99 - 1.50 each.  I've bought all of them...I love blending the different sounds together.
http://www.droidapps.org/lightning-bug-–-sleep-clock-visual-sound-machine-to-help-you-sleep/

Tesla LED 
Turns the flash from the Droid camera in to a flashlight. There's even a control for a strobe if you are so inclined.
http://www.appbrain.com/app/teslaled-flashlight/com.teslacoilsw.flashlight

Google Goggles
I downloaded this as a business card scanner, but this is so good its creepy.  Scan many common objects, and it will tell you what it is, and how much it retails for.
http://droidapplications.org/google-goggles

Chippers Challenge
A faithful reproduction of Chip's Challenge
http://www.appbrain.com/app/chippers-challenge/com.games.androidchallenge

CIDR calculator
OK...only useful for us network g33ks, but still....
http://www.appbrain.com/app/cidr-calculator/us.lindanrandy.cidrcalculator


----------



## Omar B (May 18, 2011)

Love lightning bug.  I'm also a big fan of the meatl detecter, always fun to see people freak out when it goes off on my knee.


----------



## CoryKS (May 18, 2011)

c:geo - geocaching.com interface
Shazam - identifies songs if you play it a sample
Pandora 
Kindle
Google Earth
Google Sky Map
Mint.com - financial account aggregator
PdaNet - tethering software.  haven't used it recently, I've heard that carriers are cracking down on it. 
InkPad - basic notepad, good for shopping lists
Flashlight
Alchemy - fun little game
Appeak Poker


----------



## clfsean (May 18, 2011)

Google apps (Maps, Earth, Skymaps, Gmail)
Tricorder 
Trapster
Tango
ES File Express
Shazam
Five Guys Burgers (yep...it's true)
AVG Antivirus
The Art of War 
The Thirty-six Strategems
Foursquare
Facebook


----------



## Twin Fist (May 18, 2011)

Angry birds!!!


----------



## crushing (May 18, 2011)

If I had an Android, I would check out http://brewzor.com/ for sure.


----------



## CoryKS (May 18, 2011)

crushing said:


> If I had an Android, I would check out http://brewzor.com/ for sure.


 
Done.  Thanks!


----------



## clfsean (May 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> Angry birds!!!



Great one!! They just released Angry Birds in a beta phase for Google Chrome. 

Quite nice to play with a real mouse & 22 inch screen.


----------



## fireman00 (May 18, 2011)

k9 for email.
handcent for text.
audiogalaxy for my music and audio books - LOVE being able to get rid of my MP3 player. 
NewRob - newsreader
Live Score and SportsTap for game info.
Robo Defense - game
MotoTorch - flashlight (brightest I've found)
CarrMatey - find your car in a large parking lot
Where's My Droid/ GPS My Droid - If you lose your phone these apps will a.)  turns on ring tone (if its off) and will play it for 5 minutes and b.) will send an email with the GPS coordinates of phone. 
Pandora / Slacker Radio - more music.
Print Share - print any doc/ spreadsheet/ pic/ web page to a networked/ wi-fi printer.


----------



## elder999 (May 18, 2011)

Pandora
PDAnet-tether the droid to laptop for Internet.
Shop Savvy-scan barcodes for prices (actually can find it cheaper elsewhere in the area, sometimes!)
Lots of silly stuff like soundboards for Dave Chappelle, Pulp Fiction, Family Guy, Scarface, Full Metal Jacket, Arnold Schwarzenegger and an AK-47
Into Shape-round timer
Metal Detector
Google Sky Map


----------



## Sensei Payne (May 25, 2011)

I posted this on another Thread, but "Myfitnesspal" is awesome.

its a Calorie counter..the best part is the barcode scanner and the nutrition database...its all right there for you, and the barscanner works for most products, pulls up the Nutrition fast isntantly.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 29, 2011)

Sound Hound: It's like Shazam but I prefer it.

Dungeon Defenders: 3d Tower defense Game using the Unreal Engine

QR Droid Private: for Making QR Bar Codes

Save MMS: for saving pictures that have been texted to me

Level Pro: for using my phone as a quick level to make sure things are straight. (don't ask)

*Angry Birds. Angry Birds Seasons. Angry Birds Rio. *


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 8, 2011)

QuickPic
TripAdvisor
GasBuddy
Barcode Scanner
Amazon.com
Facebook
ColorNote
OpenTable
Translate
UrbanSpoon
Files
StarBucks
Realtor.com
Trulia
Ringdroid


----------



## mmartist (Apr 4, 2012)

Pure Grid Calendar (for those with pure Android)
Tesla LED
Shazam
Astro
Skype
Call Meter 3G
Opera Mobile
FB Reader
Go SMS Pro

All of these are free except the first one.


----------



## Steve (Apr 4, 2012)

These are the apps I use frequently.  The ones with the ** are the ones I couldn't live without.  

** Google Music Player
Hulu Plus
Pandora
Netflix
Wordpress
Tapatalk
Tweetcast
Kindle
Barcode Scanner
** Dropbox (Use this one ALL THE TIME)
Flixster


----------



## Dansolo (Apr 4, 2012)

Llama
Pandora
Vlingo
SwiftKey X because Swype sucks
ES File Explorer
Android Wifi Tether
GPS Status
LauncherPro
Xtralogic Remote Desktop Client
Netflix
Titanium Backup
DicePlayer

My phone: Samsung Galaxy S II Sprint version AKA Epic 4G Touch, currently running Blazer 3.9 Gingerbread... waiting for the ICS ROMs for this phone to mature a bit. (Been too lazy to update to Blazer 4.0 or 4.1 in the meantime...)


----------



## mmartist (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, this waiting for ICS is killing me! I'm with Google Nexus S (the second Google phone) and when I took it I expected to be first on the update queue. But 5 months after the release of ICS I'm still waiting!
And about the apps, I forgot to mention SwiftKey X and Dropbox. Both save a lot of time.


----------



## Dansolo (Apr 4, 2012)

mmartist said:


> Yeah, this waiting for ICS is killing me! I'm with Google Nexus S (the second Google phone) and when I took it I expected to be first on the update queue. But 5 months after the release of ICS I'm still waiting!
> And about the apps, I forgot to mention SwiftKey X and Dropbox. Both save a lot of time.



http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=883 - you can get it if you really want to, but I can't vouch for how mature the ICS ROMs for that phone are. You'll have to read through some of the threads if it interests you. The same site has a section for my phone with ICS ROMs (both leaked Samsung development versions and custom modded versions... soon AOSP (Android Open Source Project... built from source code) as well, hopefully)


----------



## mmartist (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks *Dansolo*!
Now after I looked that forums it seems that manual installation of ICS will void my warranty. And it's not what I want to happen  But according to that post the official OTA update have to be available already. I wonder why I still don't have it...


----------

